# Gone : Busch & Muller Cycle Star Mirror (Long Stem) - Incomplete



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2014)

I have 1 of these mirrors (Busch & Muller Cycle Star Mirror (Long Stem)).

This one does not have any of its original packaging and has the jubilee clip fixed to it, but I can't see how you can tighten the clip - so you either need to be innovative or have an existing one that is broken... (guess some of the parts have gone missing 

Just cover my P&P costs or collect and it is yours....


----------



## Broughtonblue (5 Oct 2014)

If the post is not too excessive I would like to give this a try


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2014)

myhermes is £2.78 without a signature.... the post office might be £2.70... not sure but can check tomorrow - but this is the one that has a part missing - not sure what it is or how it works but the jubilee type clip can't be tightened without an additional part and I can't see what the would be...


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Oct 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> I would like to give this a try


The manufacturer appears to supply a fitting kit, see HERE.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Oct 2014)

going by that, the bit highlighted (screw? but can't see how it would work to tighten it and hold fast (and don't want to open the other one's packaging which is also for sale)) is the only missing bit.


----------



## Broughtonblue (7 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> going by that, the bit highlighted (screw? but can't see how it would work to tighten it and hold fast (and don't want to open the other one's packaging which is also for sale)) is the only missing bit.
> View attachment 58240


How much are you asking for 'the other one?'


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2014)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/busch-muller-cycle-star-mirror-long-stem.166251/


----------



## broady (9 Oct 2014)

Would you do both of them for the price? 
That way I can see how it is supposed to be and try and source the part for the other.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2014)

yep not a problem.


----------



## Broughtonblue (10 Oct 2014)

Nooooo! beaten to it!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Oct 2014)

went late last night morning!


----------



## broady (15 Oct 2014)

Received yesterday, but didn't see them till today!
Now just need to try and fit them and work out if I can sort the other one out


----------

